# Sitemap-Datei filtern/ auslesen



## dj-kitty (27. September 2010)

Hallo,

wie kann ich eine Datei <xyz.sitemap> auslesen und nur <xyz.aspx> Adressen filtern? (Powershell)

<siteMapNode url="" title="xyz" BeginGroup="True">
<siteMapNode url="~/test1.aspx" title="test1" />
<siteMapNode url="~/test2.aspx" title="test2" />
<siteMapNode url="~/test3.aspx" title="test3" />
</siteMapNode>

usw...

Also test1.aspx, test2.aspx, ...

Danke & Gruß


----------



## dj-kitty (28. September 2010)

So durch:

Get-Content "PFAD" | Select-String '.aspx'" habe ich jetzt schonmal alle Zeilen, die .aspx beinhalten, aus dem Bsp. dann:

<siteMapNode url="~/test1.aspx" title="test1" />

<siteMapNode url="~/test2.aspx" title="test2" />

<siteMapNode url="~/test3.aspx" title="test3" />

Gewünscht jedoch ist ja nur testx.aspx, kann ich das i.wie noch filtern oder so****?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## deepthroat (28. September 2010)

Hi.

Du könntest ja mit -replace arbeiten.

Aber warum machst du das ganze nicht mit einem XML Dokument?


```
$doc = new-object "System.Xml.XmlDocument"
$doc.Load("sitemap-datei")
$doc.SelectNodes("//siteMapNode/@url[ contains(., 'test') ]")
```
Ausgabe:

```
#text
-----
~/test1.aspx
~/test2.aspx
~/test3.aspx
```
Gruß


----------

